# Local events support groups



## Cayers (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi are there any local events in midlands Shropshire area please. Really trying to make contact with any parents locally.
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Claire, might be worth asking on the Children with Diabetes email list or try Diabetes UK at http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/ if you don;t get any responses here  Perhaps your clinic know of a group, or if not then why not consider setting your own up? I'm sure the other parents at your clinic would welcome the chance to share experiences if they haven't already got a group set up


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Claire did you get anywhere with this site that Northy gaye !                 Is normally good !


----------

